# Ipad 3 effet mura ou fuite de lumiere... Paranoia ou...pas



## Karat (5 Juillet 2012)

Alors voila j'ai recu mon new ipad il y a 15 jours tous piles a la boutique orange.fr.
Apres avoir consulte le fofo je suis tomber sur un topic a propos des fuites de lumiere j'ai verifie et j'ai bien l'impression qu ils y en a. 
Alors est ce moi qui paranoie en ayant vu le topic et etant une personne maniaque.
Ou il y a vraiment des fuites parce que suivant le degree d'inclinaison j'ai l'impressiom que sa disparait? (LIEN PHOTO CI-DESSOUS)
Sinon en cas d'echange je doit voir directement avec apple ou orange?
Et j'ai lus a sur certains fofo comme quoi les fuites peuvent disparaitres avec le temps, vrai ou faux?

http://db.tt/uFCeZIeh

Merci de vos reponses ainsi que vos experiences avec ces fuites 
Je reposterai des photos ce soir si besoin n'hesitez pas a demandes


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (19 Août 2012)

Salut,
Au risque de te décevoir (ceci dit tu l'auras peut-être déjà remarqué toi-même) ces fuites ne disparaissent pas avec le temps. Dans mon cas elles sont même apparues plusieurs semaines après l'achat de mon iPad 3. 
Pour avoir rencontré ce problème avec mon iPad 2 et l'avoir fait échanger plusieurs fois, c'est la première chose que j'ai vérifié quand j'ai reçu mon iPad 3 et il n'y en avait pas à ce moment-là.


----------

